

Ask HN: Open-source feedback software? - runningskull

I've recently been trying to find an open-source solution similar to proofhq.com, getbackboard.com, etc... I'd like to host it myself.<p>Basically something that allows for teams to give visual feedback on an uploaded file.<p>Does anyone know of anything similar?<p>Thanks
======
thesethings
It's not exactly what you're looking for, but there enough of an overlap for
me to mention Review Board, written in Django, that is really for code review,
but supports screenshots.

Anybody looking to make open source "visual feedback" software may want to
check out the code.

<http://www.review-board.org> \- Hope somebody posts to this thread with a
previously unknown open source tool. Because the tools you listed
(proofhq.com, getblackboard.com) look great!

~~~
runningskull
Hey, sorry for the late reply. Thanks for mentioning Review Board. I'm a big
Django fan anyway, so at the very least it'll be insightful to review it.

Thanks. And I guess we're out of luck on an open-source Backboard clone...

